# BR Ships Southamton May 1959



## Blade Fisher (Sep 10, 2006)

Can anyone please advise which BR vessels were operating out of Southampton in May 1959? I presume this was the Channel Islands service but could be guessing wrong.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Falaise would be one of them, before she was converted to car ferry for Newhaven/Dieppe in 1693/4. Maybe Normannia as well? I think it was the St Malo service Falise was operating then.
Andy


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

The 'Winchester' ???


----------



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

*BR Ships Southampton 1959*

Well before my time with BR but the Sarnia and Cesearea were built at Whites Yard ( Isle of Wight) about 1961 as dedicated Channel Island Mail Boats from Weymouth. 

The ships before them were ( I think?) the St Patrick & St Helier. Agree that Falaise was on Southampton St Malo Run (Kilby & Maclean escaped to France it!). Cargo ships included Winchester, Samba and Roebuck.

There is a good book called the last of the Railway Steamers written by a Jerseyman - that gives all details of Channel Island Railway Steamers from 1850 ish to 1984 when Sealink BR was sold. 

Sorry cannot remember the exact title but you may be able to "google" it.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Southampton Cross Channel Ferries*



meechingman said:


> Falaise would be one of them, before she was converted to car ferry for Newhaven/Dieppe in 1693/4. Maybe Normannia as well? I think it was the St Malo service Falise was operating then.
> Andy


Certainly the Falaise was sailing out of Southampton in the late summer/autumn of 1960 - I went aboard to visit Sugden the junior R/O, a fellow ex-student of the radio college at Brook's Bar in Manchester. Coming from deep-sea I was amazed at his cramped accommodation and then realized he only used the bunk. At that time they only did one trip each way per day and loaded cars by crane and sling. The came the Viking Line.

Ron


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

I seem to recall the interesting ROEBUCK & SAMBUR at about that time: small cargo ships in CI trade. Anyone else remember them?


----------



## petermh (Jan 23, 2007)

Tony Breach said:


> I seem to recall the interesting ROEBUCK & SAMBUR at about that time: small cargo ships in CI trade. Anyone else remember them?


I sailed on both of them on the Channel Isld run in 1961/62 I also sailed on Caesarea,Sarnia, St Patrick, Normannia, Falaise,Winchester, I sailed the Sambur to S,hampton to lay her up for sale. I was 2nd Eng.Good ships all and good times.
I then moved to Dover and sailed on a whole pile of ships.
I moved to the west coast of Canada in 1967
Cheers
Peter


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

I believe the following Denny built ships ran from Southampton to the Channel Islands at that time:
'Isle of Jersey' (1930), withdrawn at the end of the 1959 summer season.
'Isle of Guernsey' (1930), relief vessel for two seasons after ending regular sailings in 1959.
'Isle of Sark' (1932), withdrawn in November, 1960.
Also: 'Falaise' to St. Malo, 'Normannia' to Le Havre and 'Winchester' to the Channel Islands.
I think the 'Roebuck' and 'Sambur' (both Swan, Hunter, 1925) ran out of Weymouth to the Channel Islands.

Bruce C


----------



## manistee (Jan 15, 2008)

Tony Breach said:


> I seem to recall the interesting ROEBUCK & SAMBUR at about that timye: small cargo ships in CI trade. Anyone else remember them?


I remember the Roebuck and the Sambur. I think they sailed out of Weymouth in the mid 50's I was on the St Julien whitch sailed to Guernsey and Jersey. If I remember correctly lefy Weymouth every Wed and Sat
regards to all Manistee


----------



## Topherjohn (Feb 13, 2008)

waiwera said:


> Well before my time with BR but the Sarnia and Cesearea were built at Whites Yard ( Isle of Wight) about 1961 as dedicated Channel Island Mail Boats from Weymouth.
> 
> The ships before them were ( I think?) the St Patrick & St Helier. Agree that Falaise was on Southampton St Malo Run (Kilby & Maclean escaped to France it!). Cargo ships included Winchester, Samba and Roebuck.
> 
> ...


Can't add much but I do remember it was the St Patrick which took me from Weymouth, not Southampton, to Jersey on holiday about 1957/58.


----------

